# Chicken meatballs in Chicken Onion Gravy



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm getting fat(er) just looking at the pictures. :biggrin2:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> 2 boneless chicken breasts, chopped and put through
> food processor ( makes a little more than 2 cups)
> 1/2 medium onion chopped in food processor
> 1 clove garlic chopped in food processor
> ...



Are you related to Martha Stewart? Everything you post looks amazing. :vs_clap:


----------

